# Looking for a blog



## sinner (1 June 2012)

Hi guys,

A while ago someone posted a link on this forum to the blog of an Aussie hedge fund.

Their strat was mostly U.S smallcap FA and Aus financial large cap value if I recall correctly.

Anyone remember the name/link of the blog?


----------



## Huskar (1 June 2012)

sinner said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A while ago someone posted a link on this forum to the blog of an Aussie hedge fund.
> 
> ...




Could you be thinking about John Hempton's hedge fund, Bronte Capital? He has a very good blog at: http://brontecapital.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## sinner (1 June 2012)

Huskar said:


> Could you be thinking about John Hempton's hedge fund, Bronte Capital? He has a very good blog at: http://brontecapital.blogspot.com.au/




Woohoo! That's the one! Thanks hesking. 

I agree, a great blog.


----------

